# DAS  STERBEN  BEGANN  AM  SONNTAG...



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

sicher werden sich jetzt wieder einige sagen... siehst du... das kommt davon... oder so ähnlich zumindest...
aber versteht auch mal nur ein klein wenig mich... ich wurde bei der Teichplanung mehr als schlecht beraten und habe mich auf sogenannte "Fachleute" verlassen... leider... sonst hätte ich z.B. gleich einen Pflanzenfilter mit eingeplant... und noch einiges andere... aber dies hat jetzt damit ja nichts zu tun... 
leider kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Forum noch nicht, dann wäre sicherlich einiges anders gelaufen... denn seit ich es kenne, bin ich ja fast täglich hier... und es wurde mir schon viel geholfen...

im folgenden werde aber hier jetzt keinen Firmennamen nennen...  ...

aber nun zu der Geschichte... in Kurzform...

ich hatte einen sehr hohen PH Wert in meinem Teich... zeitweise 10,4...
warum...   , wahrscheinlich, weil auch (noch)kein PF - Filter da ist...
mein Wasser wurde in kürzester Zeit grün... Algen noch und nöcher...
PH Wert laufend gemessen... mit Tröpfchen... dann Wasser im Zoogeschäft testen lassen... dann elektronischen PH Tester gekauft... 
Resultat: PH Wert über 10... 
Nächster Schritt... Wasserwechsel... ca 40 000 Liter... Ergebnis: Ph - Wert von 9,5 bis 10...
Rätselraten... warum   
dann habe ich bei einer Firma angerufen und dort mit dem Labor gesprochen bzw. denen mein Problem geschildert...
einen Tag später war ein Mitarbeiter bei mir und hat das Wasser vor Ort getestet... gleiches Ergebniss... nun gut, es wurde überlegt, was zu tun ist.
... ein Mittel, um den PH Wert zu senken... dann eines, um diesen Wert stabil zu halten... 
und am Sonntag begann das Chaos... Hektik und Streß pur...
wir wurden beim Grillen stutzig, da unsere Koi`s ganz apathisch an der Wasseroberfläche schwammen...wir haben das eine Weile beobachtet... und dann ging es los... Badewanne putzen... Wasser rein... Krankenzimmer ( 1500Ltr Kübel ) im Schuppen reinigen... Kranken Koi vorher umquartieren in einen kleineren Kübel... den großen befüllen...
und dann Koi`s fangen... was am Anfang noch relativ gut ging... aber dann gingen sie verständlicherweise auf Tauchstation... zwischenzeitlich kamen unsere Kinder heim, um zu helfen... und noch Freunde... 
die Koi´s, denen es ganz schlecht ging, kamen in die Badewanne, da wir sie da besser unter Beobachtung hatten... die anderen kamen in den großen Kübel... in der Badewanne saßen dann abwechselnd meine Frau...
Tochter und Sohn... um die Fische ein wenig aufrecht zu halten und sie vor einen leichten Wasserstrahl zu halten, um sie, sagen wir mal... " zu spülen" ... etwas anderes fiel uns nicht ein... das ganze ging dann bis nachts um 1.30 Uhr, bis der letzte Koi aus dem Becken war, war es 23 Uhr... es war ein dauerndes Rennen zwischen Schuppen und Bad und Teich ... hier ein  "Komm schnell" und da ein "komm schnell"...
Fakt war, das unsere Koi`s allem Anschein nach am sterben waren... einer nach dem anderen...
logischerweise kochte ich vor Zorn.... zwischendurch hab ich dann kurz dem Mitarbeiter der Firma angerufen... aber nicht in einem freundlichen Ton... im nachhinein hörte ich, das ich gebrüllt habe... wie meine Frau auch... und ich habe in telefonisch vorgewarnt.... er möge sich und seine Firma warm anziehen... na ja... vorerst war dann dieses Gespräch für mich beendet, da mir ja meine Koi`s wichtiger waren...aber keine 5 Min. später klingete das Telefon und der Chef der Firma war am Telefon... auch ihn brüllte ich an und sagte ihm, das er von mir hört... und beendete das Gespräch... 
gestern ist nun unser 4. Koi gestorben... den Rest haben wir, so hoffe ich jedenfalls, durchgebracht...
aber seit gestern klingelte nun öfters mein Handy... und es war meistens die Firma... es wurde sich erkundigt, wie es den Fischen geht... das man sich dies nicht erklären könne... und das man selbstverständlich für den Schaden aufkomme... man habe dies schon der Versicherung gemeldet...
nun gut... wenigstens in dieser Sache zeigt sich die Firma fair... denn wenn das nicht der Fall gewesen wäre... ich glaube, ich wäre weitergegangen, da es sich doch auch um " Werte" handelt... wenn auch nur der materielle Wert ersetzt werden kann... denn unser Koi`s, die uns doch sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind und auch zur Familie gehörten, die kann uns niemand ersetzten... auch hier möchte ich sagen, das es sicherlich einige gibt, die so eine Aussage vielleicht nicht verstehen... aber es ist so, jeder Koi hat bei uns seinen Namen...
... dieses Wochenende war also für uns mehr als traurig und streßig...

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mich auch nochmal hier bei meiner Frau... meine Kindern und deren Freunde für die Hilfe bedanken... 
es waren schwere Stunden, in denen auch Tränen geflossen sind...
.... ich liebe Euch...

das gehört zwar nicht hier in ein Teichforum, aber es muß auch mal gesagt werden...

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, wie die ganze Sache weitergeht...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

ob schuld oder nicht schuld müssen wir ja jetzt hier nicht diskutieren, ich glaube, Du weißt es jetzt selbst genau genug, wie Du das nächste Mal nicht vorgehen wirst.

Ich wollte Dir nur geschwind sagen, dass ich verstehen kann, dass ihr alle sehr traurig seid und ich es super finde, wie ihr euch um die Tiere bemüht habt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo frank,

herzliches beileid - ich kann dich verstehen und mich sehr wohl in deine lage versetzen. :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*re*

Hallo Frank
trotzdem ...
auch von mir : tut mir leid für Euch und Eure Fische !
wirklich !

das Dilemma ist sobald das Eurozeichen bei den Leuten im Auge aufblitzt
und das bekannte Geräusch (pink floyd, money) ertönt scheint eine kompetente Beratung nicht mehr möglich zu sein.
Wenn ein Unbeteiligter rät weiß man nicht was der Rat wert ist.

oben steht schon wieder eine Anfrage zu Lebenvernichter von O..

ich weiß nicht , soll ich ? 
irgendwann schicken sie mir einen Teichfreund auf mein Grundstück....


(Die Frage ist rein retorisch !)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hi Frank, 

das ist mir jetzt zu viel am frühen Morgen.  :cry: 
Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz, an was die Koi nun letztendlich eingegangen sind. 
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. 

Jedenfalls tut mir das ganz schön leid. Für die Koi, aber auch für Euch. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

tut mir echt Leit für Euch!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

ich leide mit Dir.  :cry:  :cry: 

Ich bin auch stetig am schauen, denn mein Teich ist ja auch noch nicht so alt.

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen!
Bei uns haben sie auch alle Namen.

Aber nicht verzagen, es wird weitergehen.

Herzlichen Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir Herzliches Beileid!!

Ein Tier zu verlieren ist schon hart, aber dann gleich 4!!  :cry:  
Auch wenn es für den einen oder anderen "nur" Fische sind... ich kann Euch gut verstehen!!

Hoffentlich bekommt Ihr die Lage wieder in den Griff!!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Puh das TUT weh.
Ist ja der Albtraum pur gewesen.Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei dem weiteren Vorgehen.
Glaube jeder hier leidet mit euch.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...


erst mal möchte ich euch danken... na ja... ihr wißt schon... für eure Worte
und Trost...  8) 

@ Marcus... 
    das Wort Albtraum ist der richtige Ausdruck für das    Geschehen am  
    Sonntag...

@ Nette... 
   es ist nun mal so, das die Koi`s zur "Familie" gehören...
   es mag für einige unverständlci sein... aber es ist nun mal so... 

@ Wupfel...
    auch wir verbringen sehr viel Zeit am und um den Teich herum...
    morgens der erste Blick... abends der erste Blick... aber wir  müssen  
    zwangsläufig an unserem Teich vorbei, um das Grundstück zu verlassen

@ rainthanner...
    Rainer... auch wir wissen noch nicht, warum sie eingegangen sind...
    ich hoffe mal, das sich dies noch rausstellen wird... wir haben gestern 
    zwei Koi`s verschickt... mal schauen, was da rauskommt...
    selbsverständlich werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten...

@ Susanne...
    wegen der Schuldfrage... ich werfe bzw. gebe mir keine Schuld...
    habe extra, um sicherzugehen, jemanden kommen lassen... 
    um ja nichts falsches zu machen bzw. nichts falsches bzw. rein zu 
    kippen... ich weiß ja nicht, wie du vorgegangen wärst...
@ Jürgen-B @ karsten
    so etwas wünsche ich keinem.... wirklich nicht...

sicher werde ich euch auf dem laufenden, wie das ganze weitergeht...
auch was bei der Untersuchung der Koi`s rausgekommen ist...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichstes Beileid, ich hab eine echte Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich das gelesen habe

Die Schuldfrage ist im Moment sicherlich Nebensache, dafür ist nach der Trauer noch genug Zeit

lG und Kopf hoch!
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hi Frank!

Das tut weh sowas zu lesen und zu sehen!
Schade, daß du zu den chemischen Mitteln gegriffen hast um den PH-Wert in kürzester Zeit zu senken.
Da war der  PH-Schock schon vorprogrammiert.
Ich hatte erst heut das Tema mit einem Koizüchter.
Der hat gesagt , wenn der PH-Wert in kürzester Zeit viel verändert wird ,machen das die Fische zum größten Teil nicht mit.
Besonders schlimm ist es beim absenken.
Hast du mal den PH-Wert gemessen nach der Katastrophe?

In einem Aquarium ist es ebenfals so.
Wenn die Fische an einem hohen PH-Wert gewöhnt sind und du sie von PH 8 in Wasser mit PH 6 bringst geht das in die Hose.

Mir ist es schon selber passiert leider.

Seh es als wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.

Fang am Besten von Vorne an!
Wasser raus, Teich reinigen, Filteranlage richtig einstellen und vergrößern und PF bauen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Eine furchtbare Geschichte, ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man alles menschenmögliche versucht, um die Tiere zu retten und am Schluß nimmt die Tragödie ihren Lauf.

Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hatte gehoft das es gut geht.... aber leider  :cry: 
es tut mir sehr leid für euch !!
was ich noch nicht verstehe ist warum deine kois eingegangen sind. ob es nur am absenken des ph wertes lag ???
jedenfalls kann es nicht ganz am fehlen des pf liegen, oder wie machen die händler das in den innenhälterungsbecken, die haben auch keinen pf ??

halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden !


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Lars schrieb:
			
		

> hatte gehoft das es gut geht.... aber leider  :cry:
> es tut mir sehr leid für euch !!
> was ich noch nicht verstehe ist warum deine kois eingegangen sind. ob es nur am absenken des ph wertes lag ???
> jedenfalls kann es nicht ganz am fehlen des pf liegen, oder wie machen die händler das in den innenhälterungsbecken, die haben auch keinen pf ??
> ...




Der Pflanzenfilter ist ja bei Frank in Planung und es geht dabei um sauberes Wasser und hat mit der Katastrophe nichts zu tun!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

ich tippe mal auf einen drastischen Ph-Sturz, durch die Zugabe eines Mittels. 
Mußt keine Fa. nennen, die sage ich: Jede Wette, Fa. Söll. Die haben große Ahnung von Wasser und sehr gute Produkte, aber Null Ahnung von unseren Fischen.   

Richtig? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo lars,

bei einer innenhälterung reden wir von weit weniger wasser - deshalb wird in einer innenhälterung min. wöchentlich extrem viel wasser getauscht.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Immer *******, wenn einem der Bestand von der Fahne geht.
Leben noch welche?
Über die von Dir selbst als biologisch bezeichneten Produkte der Fa. Söll braucht man nun nicht mehr reden.

Frage: Hast Du im letzten Herbst noch "Nachzügler" eingesetzt?
Zumindest der Asagi zeigt gerötete Schuppen (Infektion??)


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gast....

die Koi`s habe ich schon länger... also kein Nachzügler...
und die Rötung... nun ich denke mal, die kommt von dem ganzen Streß...
denn vor ca. 3 Wochen war unsere Fischärztin da und hat untersucht... und da wurde bei den Fischen im Teich nichts festgestellt...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

nun... ich bin erstaunt...    

es wurde aber genau nach Anweisung vorgegangen...
mehr dazu schreib ich dir noch...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

In 3 Wochen kann soviel passieren.
Du schreibst leider nicht, was ihr da genau veranstaltet habt.
Von PH 10,?? auf wieviel nach unten?
Gleichzeitig ein Algenmittel verabreicht?

Die Frage nach der Innenhälterung ist schon berechtigt.
Ich kenne viele Innenhälterungen bis 50.000 Liter. 
Da hat es noch nie eine Grünalge gegeben. Und die haben den PH-Wert hier geschraubt. Da der Teich sonst nackt ist, ist da nix was abfängt und puffert. Nur Aufhärten ist da wohl eine Illusion. Die Algen freuen sich in jedem Fall über mehr Futter.

Bei solchen Architekturteichen ist es bei der Koihaltung ein Spiel mit dem Feuer, auf Technik verzichten zu wollen, um noch möglichst viel Natürlichkeit hinzukriegen.

Da auf Deinen Novemberbildern das Wasser noch augenscheinlich i.O. war, reichlich UV-Lampen vorhanden sind, frage ich mich, was falsch gelaufen ist und was seit dem Besuch der Tierärztin passiert ist.
Irgendwer muß doch den Algen die Chance zum wachsen geboten haben.
Lampe abgeschaltet? Defekt? Filter gekippt? Stromausfall? Wasser aufgehärtet? Irgendwo ein totes Tier im Becken?

Bevor Du neu anfängst, solltest Du die Ursache finden.
Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass ihr von PH 10 auf 7 gesenkt habt.
Ich tippe da eher auf ein Anti-Algenmittel oder Flockungsmittel. Zumindest schwermetallhaltig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo... Gast ?
vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch mal zu erkennen geben... wäre wirklich schön...

aber zu deinen fragen...

der PH Wert ging von knapp 10 auf ca. 7,5 - 8 runter...
ohne Algenmittel...

es ist auch kein Stromausfall gewesen... ebenso ist kein Gerät defekt...
wir können es uns ja auch nicht erklären... aber wir sind dran...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

heute habe ich das erste Ergebniss bekommen...
um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, hatte ich am Samstag eine Wasserprobe eingeschickt...

ich schreibe euch hier mal das Ergebniss:

PH Wert: 7,7
Teichwasser hat optimalen PH Wert

Leitfähigkeit: us/cm 441
Teichwasser hat einen guten Leitfähigkeitswert

Karbonhärte: dH 6,8
Teichwasser hat eine hohe Karbonhärte, d.h. es ist gut gepuffert. Dies ist für ein Teichwasser sehr gut und wichtig.

Gesamthärte: dH 7,3
Teichwasser hat eine ausreichende Gesamthärte

Ammoniumgehalt: mg / L 0,82
dieser Gehalt ist erhöht. Die Situation ist jedoch nicht kritisch, weil auch der PH Wert keine kritische Höhe erreicht hat der erhöhte Gehalt ist jedoch ein Hinweis auf gestörte biologische Umsetzungen in ihrem Teich.

Nitratgehalt: mg / L 0,41
Nitratgehalt des Teichwassers ist nicht auffällig erhöht. Wenn auch die anderen Kenngrößen in Ordnung sind, dann sind keine Maßnahmen erforderlich...

Phosphatgehalt: mg / L 0,522
Phosphatgehalt des Teichwassers ist stark erhöht. Dies begünstigt massives Algenwachstum und fortlaufende Algenblüten über die meiste Zeit des Jahres...

dies sind nun im groben die Erläuterungen zu den einzelnen Werten...
es wurde mir heute gesagt, ich solle den Nitritwert auf 0,2 herunter - bekommen... auf die Frage wie.... eben durch einen Teilwasserwechsel...
nun gut... ich hoffe mal, das dies soweit stimmt...  

übrigens...
da ich ja auch 2 meiner verstorbenen Koi`s eingeschickt habe, um zu erfahren, an was sie denn nun gestorben sind, werde ich nun endlich auf Nachfrage meinerseits morgen nachmittag das Ergebniss bekommen...
sobald es mir schriftlich vorliegt, werde ich Euch auch hierüber informieren...

bis dann

PS: vielleicht hat ja von euch noch jemand einen Tip, wie ich dies wieder in den Griff bekomme...

Danke.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Frank!

Wie gesagt, stell deine Filteranlage richtig ein.
Füttere deine Fische wenn es geht nur sehr wenig erst mal.
Teilwasserwechsel ist auch gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

ich habe diesen Thread mit Interesse verfolgt, welche Ursachen das Koisterben hatte, vor allem nachdem hier auch ein Firmenname mit im Spiel war. 

Wenn ich jetzt lesen muss, dass Wasserwerte erst nach "Einschicken" bekannt werden und wenn der PH-Wert zunächst tatsächlich so hoch und ein Ammoniumgehalt von 0,8mg/l vorlag, dann war dies in Richtung Ammoniak schon mal eine toxische Brühe für die Koi und meine Haltung geht von Mitgefühl in Richtung Unverständnis...sorry

Was auch immer die Ursache für das Koisterben war, die Wasserwerte waren noch ein Katalysator und es hätte sich vielleicht vermeiden lassen...

Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Robbi, 

wieso ist ein Ammoniumgehalt von 0,8mg/l toxisch?  


So weit ich weiß, wurden obige Wasserwerte nach dem Tod der Fische  genommen. An diesen Wasserwerten kann kein Koi sterben. 

Ich vermute immer noch, es war das schnelle Absenken des Ph-Wertes. 
Mal seh'n was bei der Fischuntersuchung rauskommt. 



Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bei einem pH von 10 und 20°C Wassertemperatur liegen etwa 80% des gemessenen Ammonium-Ammoniak-Gehalts als Ammoniak vor.  D.h. für diesen Fall, dass etwa 0,64mg/l Ammoniak im Wasser gelöst war. Bereits 0,2mg/l kann als letal wirkend eingestuft werden. Man sollte sich einmal die Farbe der Kiemen näher anschauen. Sind die vielleicht lila?

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo rainthammer,

gute Seite. Jetzt muss ich wenigstens nicht immer in diesen verdammten Tabellen blättern. Danke...

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Herr Thanner,

_"Fazit: 
Ich befaße mich also seit vier Jahren intensiv mit der Haltung von Koi. Ich habe fast alle deutschsprachigen Bücher über Koi gelesen und muß heute, nach vierjähriger Eigenerfahrung zu dem Schluß kommen, dass nicht alles der Realität entspricht, was da und dort geschrieben steht, einiges aber unbedingt zu beachten ist. Oft habe ich demnach eine andere Meinung als die "große Masse". Gerade in der Koi-Haltung gehen Meinungen und Standpunkte oft weit auseinander. "_

Kommt ihnen das von irgendwoher bekannt vor  Ich hoffe mal, dass ihre "etwas andere Meinung" zum Ammonium-Ammoniak lediglich ein Versehen war. Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen die noch übrig gebliebenen unbekannten und deutschsprachigen Bücher über Koi zu lesen, denn in den bereits von ihnen gelesenen stand offensichtlich nicht viel wissenswertes drin.  

Bei der Gelegenheit erfahren sie dann vielleicht auch wie es zu dem Krankheitsproblem in ihren bisherigen Teichen gekommen sein kann.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank!

Das Absenken des PH-Wertes um 2 bis 2,5 Werstufen wird ausgereicht haben, dass einige Koi sterben.
Da gerät bei denen so ziemlich alles aus den Fugen. Denke mal insbesondere an die Osmoseregulation.
0,5 am Tage ist das maximum was geht.

Bei den gemessenen Werten dürfte der Ammoniak-Gehalt wie von Robbi angegeben im Wasser gewesen sein.
Das Ergebnis bei Söll möchte ich stark anzweifeln.
In dieser Höhe schon stark toxisch.
Ob aber tatsächlich Kiemen geschädigt werden, hängt vorwiegend vom PH-Wert an den Kiemen selbst und nicht vom PH-Wert im Umgebungswasser ab.

Der Nitritwert war/ist viel zu hoch. Er sollte unter 0,1 liegen und am besten gar nicht meßbar sein.
Zusammen mit den anderen Werten kann man davon ausgehen, das der Stickstoffkreislauf in dem Teich nicht funktioniert.

Mich würden weiterhin die blutunterlaufenden Schuppen stören.
Da gerade zur Zeit des Vorfalls die Temperaturen stark angestiegen sind/waren, würde ich auch eine parasitären Befall nicht ausschließen.
Da würde ich vielleicht noch einmal einen Abstrich machen. Auf den toten Koi macht das wenig Sinn.

Der Phosphatgehalt deutet auf eine starke Fütterung hin. Da Du keine Pflanzen hast, musst Du viel mehr Wasserwechsel machen. Mit dem Gehalt an Phosphaten bekommst Du die Algen nicht in den Griff.

Überprüfe mal Deine UV-Anlage und rüste ggf. auf, wenn Du keine
Pflanzen/Pflanzenfilter einplanst. Sie ist offensichtlich zu klein bemessen, wenn Du einen derart starken Algenbefall hinnehmen mußt, wobei viele Pflanzen sicher besser sind als UV-Licht.

Bei der Untersuchung wird glaube ich so viel nicht rauskommen, nachdem ich Deine Werte gelesen habe.
Bin aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mal etwas zur pH Wert Änderung.

Der pH Wertt gibt die Konzentration bestimmter Ionen in einer Flüssigkeit an. Man sollte wissen, daß sich die Konzentration der für den pH Wertzuständigen Ionen bei einer pH Wert Änderung um eine Stufe um das 10 fache ändert. Bei zwei Stufen um das 100 fache und bei 3 Stufen um das 1000 fache usw. usf.

Hier sind aber pH wert Änderungen um bis zu 2,5 Stufen in kurzer Zeit vorgekommen.
Wer soll das aushalten? 

RSL


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainthanner, 



> wieso ist ein Ammoniumgehalt von 0,8mg/l toxisch?



Ich mache es mir jetzt mal einfach und nutze die von dir angegebene Seite bei Söll:

Bei angemommenem PH 10, 15° Wasser und NH4 von 0,85mg/l ergibt dies folgendes Ergebnis:

Ihr Teichwasser weist eine viel zu hohe Konzentration an Ammoniak auf (lethale Toxizität). Neben einer auf ein Minimum eingeschränkt en Artenvielfalt im Teich, führen Ammoniakkonzentrationen dieser Höhe zu massiven Fischverlusten, bis hin zum Totalverlust. Sie sollten den pH-Wert Ihres Teichwassers mit pH-Minus senken und anschließend durch eine ausreichende Anhebung der Karbonathärte (z.B. durch Verwendung von Teichfit oder KoiStabil ) stabilisieren. Wenn Ihr Teich droht umzukippen, sollten Sie einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen.
copyright Söll

Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

...du hast die zweite Möglichkeit vergessen wiederzugeben  

_"Übergeben sie sofort und ohne jede Verzögerung alle noch lebenden Fische der Obhut eines entsprechend qualifizierten Tierarztes und füllen sie, nachdem sie das Wasser aus dem Verursacher-Teich entfernt haben, diesen mit Beton auf. Diese Maßnahme soll sie immer und ewig daran erinnern, dass man seinen Haustieren gegenüber eine enorme Verpflichtung eingeht und dies nie vergessen sollte. Auch soll der Beton sie daran erinnern in Zukunft ein weniger verantwortungsvolles Hobby wie z.B. Hallen-Halma auszuüben. Denn die Natur kann ja sooooo grausam sein."_

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Robbi!

Wenn ich die tatsächlichen Werte eingebe, kommt eine Amminiakgehalt von 0,0 raus.
Ich schätze mal, dass der Test mit PH 10 nicht rechnen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Robbi...
@ Alle....

ich möchte dir nur kurz schreiben, um einiges klar zu stellen:

ich habe nicht nur ein Tröpfchen Test Set... und es wurde auch regelmäßig kontroliert...
warum du dann schreibst , das bei all dem aufwand dieses Test Set nicht
vorhanden ist.... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen

Wasserwechsel: es wurden mehrere gemacht der vorletzte mit 40 Kubik...
im übrigen wird ca alle 2 Wochen ca 10 Kubik gewechselt... ist das denn noch zu wenig ??? 
ich lege eigentlich einen großen Wert darauf, das es meinen Koi`s gutgeht... da kannste dir sicher sein...

zum Schluß möchte ich dir noch sagen, das der zu hohe PH Wert eigentlich  innerhalb kürzester Zeit gekommen ist... festgestellt wurde er dann durch " Tröpfchen Test "...   
da kam dann ein Wasserwechsel...
dann wurde ein elektronischer PH Tester gekauft... könnte ja sein, das die Tröpfchen "schlecht" sind...
anschließend wurde eine Wasserprobe beim Zoofachhandel zum testen abgegeben...
dann wurde ein Wasserwechsel von 40 Kubik gemacht...
erst als dann sich auch nichts groß verändert hat... 
erst dann wurde bei einer Firma um Rat gefragt...
und da es auch einem Laien wie mir klar ist, das es eilt, habe ich eben diesen Schritt unternommen... eigentlich in gutem Glauben...

Frank

@ Alle

so wie es im Moment hier läuft, war es mit Sicherheit nicht beabsichtigt.... und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich mir dies antun muß... Kritik ist in Ordnung... solange sie berechtigt ist.... ich für meinen Teil denke mal, das ich alles mir mögliche getan und versucht habe...
auch wenn mich einige als Laie bezeichnen... übrigens habe ich nie behauptet, ein Experte zu sein.... gelle Jürgen-H....
auch mir ist es klar, das es immer " Experten " gibt, die alles wissen...
usw... und sobald sie meinen, einen gefunden zu haben, der ein Laie ist,
dann aber gib ihm saures... 
nun... so ein Verhalten muß ich glaube ich nicht verstehen....

nur zur Sicherheit.... ich denke mal, das es klar ist, das ich niemanden hier im Forum meine, die mich schon kennen...
nur wenn es so weitergeht.... weiß ich eben nicht nicht, ob ich mich zurückziehe... um eben weiteren Unfrieden zu vermeiden...


@ alle

es lag mir wirklich fern, mit diesem Beitrag Unfrieden ins Forum zu bringen... und dies ist ja offensichtlich geschehen...
und..
dies tut mir leid... lag wirklich nicht in meiner Absicht...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne...

nun... ich denke schon, das ich alles mir mögliche für meien Koi`s tue...
und nicht nur ich... die Koi`s gehören zur Familie... und auch die hilft mit...

und was den Arzt betrifft... nun, der war schon einige male da... es ist wie mit anderen Haustieren... mit denen geht man zum Arzt... und bei den Koi`s... nun... da kommt eben der Arzt... zwangsläufig...   

die Koi`s, die das ganze überlebt haben, sind, soweit ich das sehe, wieder ganz stabil... d.h.  soweit wieder fit und hungrig....  


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sigfra, und alle anderen,

ich erlaube mir mal hier auf dein Posting zu antworten welches du mir bei der-teich.de hinterlassen hast. Verurteilt habe ich dich, zumindest was deine Art Verantwortung für Haustiere zu übernehmen betrifft, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Die Vorgeschichte, bzw. das was du hier darüber geschrieben hast, kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Wenn es mehr zu Wissen gibt, es hier aber nicht von dir geschrieben wurde und es dein Versagen erklären würde, hast du nun die Gelegenheit dies nachzuholen. Du titulierst mich als "ach so großen Experten", wo ich doch absolut nichts in dieser Richtung erwähnt habe und dies auch garantiert nicht meinen emotionalen Kommentaren zu entnehmen war. Mich als "Experten" hinzustellen ist ein Schuh, den du dir alleine anziehen darfst. Von meiner Seite war davon nie die Rede. So, dass soll es zu deinem "Fremd-Posting" erst einmal gewesen sein. Ich bin mal gespannt wer nun bei der-teich.de die Spürhunde auf deine Fährte hetzt um heraus zu bekommen wer du bist.  

Kommen wir nun zu den wichtigen Dingen.


05.04.2004

Du berichtest darüber, dass einer deiner Koi seit zwei Tagen ein auffälliges Verhalten zeigt und deinen Worten zufolge ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit den Wasserwerten alles "soweit" in Ordnung, was du wohl mit dem Söll-Testkoffer ermittelt haben dürftest. Also wäre demnach zu diesem Zeitpunkt der pH, die KH und der Nitrit-Gehalt im grünen Bereich gewesen.    


09.04.2004

Du nimmst den auffälligen Koi aus dem Teich und setzt ihn in ein separates Hälterungsbecken.  Dann nimmst du per Email ersten Kontakt zu einer Tierärztin auf. Verdacht auf Kiemenentzündung wird geäußert und Salzbäder werden empfohlen. Im Hinblick auf die Kiemenentzündung solltest du dich einmal über die Symptome einer Ammoniak-Vergiftung bei Fischen informieren. Es ist zudem davon auszugehen, dass du dieser Tierärztin ebenfalls die Information gegeben hast, das deine Wasserwerte "soweit" in Orndung sind. Es wäre mal sehr interessant zu erfahren mit welchem Wasser der kranke Koi in seinem Hälterungsbecken auskommen musste. Wasser aus dem Teich mit pH>10 oder Leitungswasser mit pH<8?


15.04.2004

Die Tierärztin kommt persönlich vorbei und untersucht den Koi der nun  bereits seit 12 Tagen massive gesundheitliche Probleme hat. Entgültige Diagnose: Kiemenentzündung.  Es wird eine Antibiose eingeleitet. Als Grund für die Entzündung wird eine Stoffwechselstörung angegeben. Aber woher stammt diese plötzlich, denn eine Stoffwechselstörung ist natürlich ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.  


22.04.2004   

Du berichtest erstmals von einem pH-Wert >10. Zweifelst aber dank der Mithilfe einiger anderer hier, dieses Ergebnis erst mal an. Trotz Kalibrierung der elektronischen pH-Messung vertraust du erst mal lieber deinem Tröpfchentest. Es findet sich nicht ein Satz darüber welche Gefahr solch ein hoher pH für deinen Fischbestand darstellt und niemand stellt Spekulationen darüber an, wie dieser hohe Wert überhaupt zustande kommen kann. Die tatsächlichen Gründe hierfür sind übrigens immer noch nicht bekannt


23.04.2004

Du läßt eine Wasserprobe in einem Fachgeschäft überprüfen und man bestätigt dir den hohen pH-Wert. *Alle anderen Werte sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt deiner Aussage nach OK.* Dann entschließt du dich einen Teilwasserwechsel zu machen, tauschst etwa 2/3 des Wassers aus und hast immer noch einen pH von 9,4 und fragst allen ernstes ob "das denn normal sein kann." Deine Skepsis dem pH-Meter gegenüber hätte hier bereits einen Tag vorher zu Gunsten deiner Fische ausfallen müssen. Du hast einen Tag verschenkt. 


24. und 25.04.2004  waren wohl Ruhetage.


26.04.2004

Einige "Sorglose" geben dir den Tip mit diesem Koi-Stabil. Obwohl keiner weiß was da so alles drin ist und wie es wirkt, wird es dir einfach mal empfohlen. Immerhin wußte auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemand was denn der ursächliche Grund für diesen hohen pH darstellt. Hauptsache der pH geht wieder runter. Koste es was es wolle.


28.04.2004

Trotz deiner gravierenden Probleme mit deinem Teich erkundigst du dich allen ernstes nach dieser Kupfer-Kanone namens I-Tronic. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt nennst du 14 Koi UND Nachwuchs dein Eigen und denkst anscheinend ernsthaft darüber nach dir mittels Kupfer einen besseren Blick auf diesselbigen zu verschaffen. Hierzu ist wohl kein weiterer Kommentar mehr nötig.


29.04.2004

Die Tierärztin war nochmals bei dem kranken Koi, da dieser keine Anstalten machte wieder gesund zu werden. Sein Zustand verschlechterte sich leider immer weiter.


30.04.2004

Du beteiligst dich an einem Thread über die Produkte der Firma Söll und sprichts hierzu eine Empfehlung aus. Du hattest ja schließlich einen ihrer Mitarbeiter bei dir am Teich und von dem eine Anleitung wie man mit deren Produkte auf "rein biologische" Weise alle Probleme auf einmal in den Griff bekommt. PH-Minus, KOI-Stabil, Algosol...fast die komplette Palette. Und alles rein biologisch. Sorry, aber wer hier wirklich mitliest, der glaubt diesen Schwachsinn von wegen "alles nur bio" nicht mehr.  Hätte z.B. StefanS sein Posting zu diesem Thread vom 03.05.04 etwas früher geschrieben, wäre deinen Fischen vielleicht einiges erspart geblieben. Soweit ich es noch überblicken kann, war dies der erste ernstzunehmende und korrekte Ratschlag an dich.

An diesem Tag findet sich an anderer Stelle ein Posting von dir, in dem du schreibst, dass du auch den Testkoffer von Söll dein eigen nennst. Du bist also lediglich in der Lage pH, KH und Nitrit zu bestimmen. Das ist nicht wirklich viel, wie du jetzt sicher auch weist.

Dann kommen wir mal langsam zum traurigen Finale....


01.05.2204

Sigfra bekommt von Reinthanner den glorreichen Ratschlag einfach mal Neomycin zu verabreichen. Ohne die Fachkenntnis eines Tierarztes wird einfach mal ein anderes Antibiotika in den Raum geworfen. Reinthanner gibt zwar noch den Hinweis, besser vorher die Tierärztin darüber zu befragen, aber Sigfra scheint darauf nicht mehr zu reagieren. Ob überhaupt etwas draus wurde steht in den Sternen.


02.05.2004

Tag X. Einen oder zwei Tage nachdem man die halbe Produktpalatte der Firma Söll in den Teich gekippt hat, müssen nun alle Fische notfallmäßig  evakuiert werden. Einen Tag später, am 04.05.2004, sind bereits 4 der Koi tot. Sigfra schreibt nun, dass er den pH-Wert *nach Anweisung* (wohl die Gebrauchsanleitung des pH-Minus?) von 10 auf <8 gesenkt hat. Hierzu hätte man aber *mindestens* 4 Tage gebraucht, denn man senkt auf keinen Fall mehr als 0,5 des pH´s an einem Tag. Zumindest ist das mir so geläufig. 

Dann folgt das für mich absolut unverständliche. 
*Die Wasserwerte* 
Am 23.04.2004 sollen die Wasserwerte, bis auf den pH, angeblich noch in Ordnung gewesen sein. Zumindest hatte das der Wassertest in einem Fachgeschäft so ergeben. Jetzt, nach gerade einmal 10 Tagen misst man aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich einen Nitritgehalt von 0,41mg/l und einen Ammonium/Ammoniak-Gehalt von 0,82mg/l und 0,522mg/l Phosphat !!!  Wie soll das denn Bitte schön innerhalb der 10 Tage alles in den Teich gekommen sein? Den Phsopaht-Gehalt kann man eventuell noch über das Reduzieren des pH durch das pH-Minus erklären, vorausgesetzt die Fa. Söll verwendet tatsächlich noch Phosphorsäure. Halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.

*Ammonium/Ammoniak 0,82mg/l bei einem pH>10*
*Nitrit                           0,41mg/l*
*pH innerhalb 24 Stunden von 10 auf 7,7 gesenkt*

Der erste kranke Koi war wohl nur der Vorbote dieses Disasters. Er war gesundheitlich anscheinend am labilsten und hat daher wohl auch als erster auf diese miserablen Lebensbedingungen reagiert. Unter diesen Umständen eine Stoffwechselstörung zu erleiden ist nun wirklich leicht vorstellbar. Die anderen Fische waren allein schon durch den hohen pH einem erheblichen Stressfaktor ausgesetzt. Hinzu kamen dann noch die hohen Ammoniakwerte und der Schock beim zu schnellen senken des pH-Wertes, so dass diese Katastrophe in meinen Augen zu 100% hausgemacht ist und ich daher auch kein Gefühl von Mitleid für Frank aufbringen kann. Er allein hat diesen Mist gebaut und von daher empfinde ich meine Kritik, meinen Ärger und meine Art diesen niederzuschreiben durchaus als angebracht. Seine Fische tun mir noch mehr als Leid.      


MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

hallo sigfra,
auch von mir alles gute für die zukunft deiner koi. ich stelle mir die frage wie sehen die anderen wasserwerte aus? ist deine filteranlage gut eingelaufen? dabei glaube ich nicht das der fehlende pflanzenfilter der grund ist.
für so einen notfall habe ich immer koi-stabil im haus. hersteller ist die fa söll. es ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber du kannst damit nichts falsch machen.
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Ich poste ja nicht sehr oft hier und bin auch nur durch Jürgen-H's thread "drüben" auf diesen hier aufmerksam geworden.

Ich schicke voraus, dass ich die Postings zu diesem Thread nur sehr oberflächlich überflogen habe, weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt. Ich möchte mich trotzdem kurz äußern.

Wenn plötzlich ohne Änderung Deiner Fütterungs- und Teichpflegegewohnheiten (Filter reinigen etc.) und ohne einen Klimasturz (eher selten in Mitteleuropa) solche kastrophalen Ereignisse eintreten, ist IMO ein externer Einfluß nicht auszuschliessen. Hast Du eventuell böse / neidische Nachbarn, die Dir etwas in den Teich getan haben könnten?

Obige Frage / Anregung zum überlegen ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Die Firma, die damals meinen jetzigen Teich angelegt hat (aus NRW) hat mir erzählt, dass sie gerade in ihrer Stadt öfters das Problem haben, dass Nachbarn alles tun, um Ruhe und Frieden am Teich zu stören. Dazu gehörte unter anderem auch das über_den_Zaun werfen von Chlor Schwimmbad Tabletten (15 Stück 60 cm Koi tot) usw.

Ich will niemand beschuldigen, aber wenn man ein klein wenig analytisch vorgeht, sollte man solche Dinge nicht ausschliessen.


Im übrigen finde ich es schade, dass ihr euch wegen eines oder zwei Gastpostings zu streiten anfangt!

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo... Jürgen-H



 Verurteilt habe ich dich, zumindest was deine Art Verantwortung für Haustiere zu übernehmen betrifft, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Die Vorgeschichte, bzw. das was du hier darüber geschrieben hast, kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Wenn es mehr zu Wissen gibt, es hier aber nicht von dir geschrieben wurde und es dein Versagen erklären würde, hast du nun die Gelegenheit dies nachzuholen. 
_________________________________________________________

ich weiß ja nicht, woher du dir das Recht nimmst bzw. mir zu unterstellen, ich würde für meine Haustiere keine Verantwortung übernehmen... bzw. die Art der Verantwortung... ich wüßte nicht zumindest ist es mir nicht aufgefallen, das du schon mal bei mir warst, um zu sehen, was ich für unsere Haustiere alles mache... ich nenn es eben mal so...
Du magst ein Experte in Sachen Wasser sein... ob du dies aber auch in Bezug auf Koi bist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln....

_________________________________________________________


 Ich bin mal gespannt wer nun bei der-teich.de die Spürhunde auf deine Fährte hetzt um heraus zu bekommen wer du bist. 

ich weiß ja nicht, was dieser Satz soll... im Moment kenn ich nur einen, der hetzt... oder ? ... herausbekommen, wer ich bin... ist doch gleichbedeutend mit entarnen... oder ?... mehr sag ich mal nicht dazu...


____________________________________________________________

05.04.2004

Du berichtest darüber, dass einer deiner Koi seit zwei Tagen ein auffälliges Verhalten zeigt und deinen Worten zufolge ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit den Wasserwerten alles "soweit" in Ordnung, was du wohl mit dem Söll-Testkoffer ermittelt haben dürftest. Also wäre demnach zu diesem Zeitpunkt der pH, die KH und der Nitrit-Gehalt im grünen Bereich gewesen.    

dieser Koi ist unsere " Mimose "... wenn du weißt, was ich damit meine...
wegen diesem Koi hatten wir schon öfters unsere Fischärztin hier...
es ist wie beim Menschen... es gibt eben auch Fische, die bei allem hier schreien... ok ? seine Krankheit hat mit dieser Sache nichts zu tun... 
Mangels Verantwortung habe ich auch einen großen testkoffer von Sera...
falls du den kennst... und wenn ich mir bei irgend etwas nicht sicher bin, lass ich das Wasser in einenm Fachgeschäft testen... auch mal öfters...

____________________________________________________________
09.04.2004

Du nimmst den auffälligen Koi aus dem Teich und setzt ihn in ein separates Hälterungsbecken.  Dann nimmst du per Email ersten Kontakt zu einer Tierärztin auf. Verdacht auf Kiemenentzündung wird geäußert und Salzbäder werden empfohlen. Im Hinblick auf die Kiemenentzündung solltest du dich einmal über die Symptome einer Ammoniak-Vergiftung bei Fischen informieren. 

... da ich von mir nicht behaupte, auf diesem Gebiet ein Experte zu sein, rufe ich die Fischärztin lieber einmal öfters wie einmal zu wenig...
auch wenn ich keine Verantwortung trage...
____________________________________________________________

Es ist zudem davon auszugehen, dass du dieser Tierärztin ebenfalls die Information gegeben hast, das deine Wasserwerte "soweit" in Orndung sind. 

die Werte waren da auch in Ordnung...

____________________________________________________________

Es wäre mal sehr interessant zu erfahren mit welchem Wasser der kranke Koi in seinem Hälterungsbecken auskommen musste. Wasser aus dem Teich mit pH>10 oder Leitungswasser mit pH<8?


als Teichlaie bin ich natürlich so dumm und setzte in in seinem Krankenzimmer in Teichwasser... wenn du mich auch für dumm hinstellst... aber so dumm bin ich glaube ich dann doch nicht...
zudem kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, geschrieben zu haben, das zu
diesem Zeitpunkt der PH Wert schon so hoch war...

____________________________________________________________
15.04.2004

Die Tierärztin kommt persönlich vorbei und untersucht den Koi der nun  bereits seit 12 Tagen massive gesundheitliche Probleme hat. Entgültige Diagnose: Kiemenentzündung.  Es wird eine Antibiose eingeleitet. Als Grund für die Entzündung wird eine Stoffwechselstörung angegeben. Aber woher stammt diese plötzlich, denn eine Stoffwechselstörung ist natürlich ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.  


lt. Fischärztin ... wie schon oben genannt ... eben unsere Momose...

___________________________________________________________

22.04.2004   

Du berichtest erstmals von einem pH-Wert >10. Zweifelst aber dank der Mithilfe einiger anderer hier, dieses Ergebnis erst mal an. Trotz Kalibrierung der elektronischen pH-Messung vertraust du erst mal lieber deinem Tröpfchentest. Es findet sich nicht ein Satz darüber welche Gefahr solch ein hoher pH für deinen Fischbestand darstellt und niemand stellt Spekulationen darüber an, wie dieser hohe Wert überhaupt zustande kommen kann. Die tatsächlichen Gründe hierfür sind übrigens immer noch nicht bekannt


erst kamen die Tröpfchen Tests... da ich aber Bedenken hatte, ob sie evtl. "schlecht" geworden sind... kam eine wasserprobe zum Fachgeschäft... dann der elektronische PH Tester.... da war aber schon der erste Teilwasserwechsel gemacht... 
wie denn dieser hohe Wert zustande kam, ist bis heute unklar... aber mangels Verantwortung oder wie auch immer hab ich ja auch 2 Fische in ein Labor geschickt, um zu erfahren, an was sie jetzt gestorben sind...
___________________________________________________________


23.04.2004

Du läßt eine Wasserprobe in einem Fachgeschäft überprüfen und man bestätigt dir den hohen pH-Wert. *Alle anderen Werte sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt deiner Aussage nach OK.* Dann entschließt du dich einen Teilwasserwechsel zu machen, tauschst etwa 2/3 des Wassers aus und hast immer noch einen pH von 9,4 und fragst allen ernstes ob "das denn normal sein kann." Deine Skepsis dem pH-Meter gegenüber hätte hier bereits einen Tag vorher zu Gunsten deiner Fische ausfallen müssen. Du hast einen Tag verschenkt. 


Wasser hab ich öfters testen lassen... und auch selber getestet...
und nur mal so nebenbei... ich hab bestimmt schon 2 - 3 Teichfüllungen gewechselt... in den letzten Wochen... nein, das langt gar nicht...
also weiß ich nicht, wo ich einen Tag verschenkt habe...

___________________________________________________________

24. und 25.04.2004  waren wohl Ruhetage.

entschuldige, das wir nebenbei einen Betrieb haben und auch mal ein wenig arbeiten und somit keine Zeit haben zu schreiben...

____________________________________________________________

26.04.2004

Einige "Sorglose" geben dir den Tip mit diesem Koi-Stabil. Obwohl keiner weiß was da so alles drin ist und wie es wirkt, wird es dir einfach mal empfohlen. Immerhin wußte auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemand was denn der ursächliche Grund für diesen hohen pH darstellt. Hauptsache der pH geht wieder runter. Koste es was es wolle.


richtig... es wurde empfohlen... aber um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ich eben auch telefoniert... und nciht ohne weiteres dieses Mittel angewandt... und auch um zu erfahren, woher der hohe Wert kommt...

_____________________________________________________________

28.04.2004

Trotz deiner gravierenden Probleme mit deinem Teich erkundigst du dich allen ernstes nach dieser Kupfer-Kanone namens I-Tronic. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt nennst du 14 Koi UND Nachwuchs dein Eigen und denkst anscheinend ernsthaft darüber nach dir mittels Kupfer einen besseren Blick auf diesselbigen zu verschaffen. Hierzu ist wohl kein weiterer Kommentar mehr nötig.

geb ich dir recht... wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, dann war das eine Frage meinerseits, da genau dieses Teil von einer Fischärztin aus Norddeutschland empfohlen wurde... lt Aussage habe sie viele Kunden, die dieses Teil haben und sehr damit zufrieden sind...
warum war dann meine Frage falsch ???
Mangels Verantwortung wollte ich mich erst erkundigen bzw Erfahrungen von anderen lesen... auch falsch... na gut... ich wußte nicht, das ich mich in der Form erkundigt habe, das ich dieses Teil sofort kaufen will...

_____________________________________________________________


29.04.2004

Die Tierärztin war nochmals bei dem kranken Koi, da dieser keine Anstalten machte wieder gesund zu werden. Sein Zustand verschlechterte sich leider immer weiter.

hat aber mit dem Teichgeschehen nichts zu tun....

_____________________________________________________________

30.04.2004

Du beteiligst dich an einem Thread über die Produkte der Firma Söll und sprichts hierzu eine Empfehlung aus. Du hattest ja schließlich einen ihrer Mitarbeiter bei dir am Teich und von dem eine Anleitung wie man mit deren Produkte auf "rein biologische" Weise alle Probleme auf einmal in den Griff bekommt. PH-Minus, KOI-Stabil, Algosol...fast die komplette Palette. Und alles rein biologisch. Sorry, aber wer hier wirklich mitliest, der glaubt diesen Schwachsinn von wegen "alles nur bio" nicht mehr.  Hätte z.B. StefanS sein Posting zu diesem Thread vom 03.05.04 etwas früher geschrieben, wäre deinen Fischen vielleicht einiges erspart geblieben. Soweit ich es noch überblicken kann, war dies der erste ernstzunehmende und korrekte Ratschlag an dich.


warum kannst du nicht kapieren... wenn ich etwas nicht weiß... oder mir nicht sicher bin ... oder wie auch immer... was ist dann so falsch daran, wenn man sogenannte "Experten" fragt... das darf doch auch ein Laie   

_____________________________________________________________

An diesem Tag findet sich an anderer Stelle ein Posting von dir, in dem du schreibst, dass du auch den Testkoffer von Söll dein eigen nennst. Du bist also lediglich in der Lage pH, KH und Nitrit zu bestimmen. Das ist nicht wirklich viel, wie du jetzt sicher auch weist.


wie schon oben geschrieben... es ist noch ein Sera Testkoffer vorhanden, der auch noch benutzt wird...

____________________________________________________________

Dann kommen wir mal langsam zum traurigen Finale....


01.05.2204

Sigfra bekommt von Reinthanner den glorreichen Ratschlag einfach mal Neomycin zu verabreichen. Ohne die Fachkenntnis eines Tierarztes wird einfach mal ein anderes Antibiotika in den Raum geworfen. Reinthanner gibt zwar noch den Hinweis, besser vorher die Tierärztin darüber zu befragen, aber Sigfra scheint darauf nicht mehr zu reagieren. Ob überhaupt etwas draus wurde steht in den Sternen.

dies hat mit dem Teichgeschehen nichts zu tun....

____________________________________________________________

02.05.2004

Tag X. Einen oder zwei Tage nachdem man die halbe Produktpalatte der Firma Söll in den Teich gekippt hat, müssen nun alle Fische notfallmäßig  evakuiert werden. Einen Tag später, am 04.05.2004, sind bereits 4 der Koi tot. Sigfra schreibt nun, dass er den pH-Wert *nach Anweisung* (wohl die Gebrauchsanleitung des pH-Minus?) von 10 auf <8 gesenkt hat. Hierzu hätte man aber *mindestens* 4 Tage gebraucht, denn man senkt auf keinen Fall mehr als 0,5 des pH´s an einem Tag. Zumindest ist das mir so geläufig. 


wenn mir erklärt wird, wie es einzubringen ist und ich dies auch noch schriftlich habe.... und von einem Mitarbeiter der Firma... und ich es dann auch so mache... warum machst du mir das zum Vorwurf ?

____________________________________________________________

Dann folgt das für mich absolut unverständliche. 
*Die Wasserwerte* 
Am 23.04.2004 sollen die Wasserwerte, bis auf den pH, angeblich noch in Ordnung gewesen sein. Zumindest hatte das der Wassertest in einem Fachgeschäft so ergeben. Jetzt, nach gerade einmal 10 Tagen misst man aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich einen Nitritgehalt von 0,41mg/l und einen Ammonium/Ammoniak-Gehalt von 0,82mg/l und 0,522mg/l Phosphat !!!  Wie soll das denn Bitte schön innerhalb der 10 Tage alles in den Teich gekommen sein? Den Phsopaht-Gehalt kann man eventuell noch über das Reduzieren des pH durch das pH-Minus erklären, vorausgesetzt die Fa. Söll verwendet tatsächlich noch Phosphorsäure. Halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.

*Ammonium/Ammoniak 0,82mg/l bei einem pH>10*
*Nitrit                           0,41mg/l*
*pH innerhalb 24 Stunden von 10 auf 7,7 gesenkt*

Der erste kranke Koi war wohl nur der Vorbote dieses Disasters. Er war gesundheitlich anscheinend am labilsten und hat daher wohl auch als erster auf diese miserablen Lebensbedingungen reagiert. Unter diesen Umständen eine Stoffwechselstörung zu erleiden ist nun wirklich leicht vorstellbar. 


ich schreib es nochmal.... mit diesem koi haben wir schon immer Sorgen..
es ist halt unser "Sorgenfisch"... klar ? 

_____________________________________________________________

Die anderen Fische waren allein schon durch den hohen pH einem erheblichen Stressfaktor ausgesetzt. Hinzu kamen dann noch die hohen Ammoniakwerte und der Schock beim zu schnellen senken des pH-Wertes, so dass diese Katastrophe in meinen Augen zu 100% hausgemacht ist und ich daher auch kein Gefühl von Mitleid für Frank aufbringen kann.


auf Mitleid deinerseits kann ich verzichten...
____________________________________________________________

 Er allein hat diesen Mist gebaut und von daher empfinde ich meine Kritik, meinen Ärger und meine Art diesen niederzuschreiben durchaus als angebracht. Seine Fische tun mir noch mehr als Leid.  

auch hier sage ich nichts mehr dazu.... da du ja hier warst und immer alles schön mitbekommen hast... gelle... 


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

> Die Wasserwerte
> Am 23.04.2004 sollen die Wasserwerte, bis auf den pH, angeblich noch in Ordnung gewesen sein. Zumindest hatte das der Wassertest in einem Fachgeschäft so ergeben. Jetzt, nach gerade einmal 10 Tagen misst man aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich einen Nitritgehalt von 0,41mg/l und einen Ammonium/Ammoniak-Gehalt von 0,82mg/l und 0,522mg/l Phosphat !!! Wie soll das denn Bitte schön innerhalb der 10 Tage alles in den Teich gekommen sein? Den Phsopaht-Gehalt kann man eventuell noch über das Reduzieren des pH durch das pH-Minus erklären, vorausgesetzt die Fa. Söll verwendet tatsächlich noch Phosphorsäure. Halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Ammonium/Ammoniak 0,82mg/l bei einem pH>10
> ...




Hallo Frank,

die oben erwähnten Zeilen hast du vergessen zu kommentieren. Wie steht es denn eigentlich um die noch verbliebenen Fische? 

Allem Anschein nach taugen weder der Söll noch der Sera-Testkoffer etwas. Welche Werte hast du denn eigentlich vor der Analyse im Fachgeschäft ermittelt? Du schreibst hierzu immer nur das die Werte so weit in Ordnung waren. 



> ..als Teichlaie bin ich natürlich so dumm und setzte in in seinem Krankenzimmer in Teichwasser... wenn du mich auch für dumm hinstellst... aber so dumm bin ich glaube ich dann doch nicht...
> zudem kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, geschrieben zu haben, das zu
> diesem Zeitpunkt der PH Wert schon so hoch war...



Denk darüber besser noch mal nach. Mit deinen Tröpfchentests hast du doch pH8,5 ermittelt. Das pH-Meter zeigte jedoch einen pH>10 an. Woher willst du also wissen wie hoch der pH zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich war? Auch wenn ich von Karpfen keine Ahnung habe, so weiß ich aber, dass man in solchen Fällen die Tiere im Umsetzschlauch mit Wasser erst einmal in das gleiche Wasser setzt.   

Nichtmals die von dir gepostete Wasseranalyse hast du kommentiert, obwohl es hierzu Anlass genug gab. Der Satz von dir "_es wurde mir heute gesagt, ich solle den Nitritwert auf 0,2 herunter - bekommen... auf die Frage wie.... eben durch einen Teilwasserwechsel..._" läßt böses erahnen. 

Weißt du, sich mit Koi bzw. Karpfen auszukennen ist das eine, aber dazu zählt auch sich über deren Lebensbedingungen zu informieren. Und da nun mal alle Fische in Wasser schwimmen, sollte man hierzu auch etwas Basiswissen mitbringen. Um deine Wasserwerte zu deuten braucht es aber bestimmt keinen ausgesprochenen Experten, denn hierzu finden sich mehr als genug Informationen in diesem Forum und in jedem Fachbuch das diese Themen behandelt.        

Anscheinend bis du immer noch davon überzeugt alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Das ist schade....  Ich bin gerne bereit dir dabei zu helfen der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, aber dann musst du auch mit offenen Karten spielen und damit aufhören alles von dir zu weisen. Noch offene Fragen müssen geklärt werden, was wir auch gerne per Email angehen können. 


@Brianna



> ich wurde bei der Teichplanung mehr als schlecht beraten und habe mich auf sogenannte "Fachleute" verlassen



Herstellen lassen, beraten lassen...du kannst es nennen wie du willst.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Ammonium/Ammoniak 0,82mg/l bei einem pH>10
> Nitrit 0,41mg/l
> pH innerhalb 24 Stunden von 10 auf 7,7 gesenkt



mal drüber nachgedacht, daß da sehr wahrscheinlich eine unkonservierte Probe mit hoher organsicher Belastung eingeschickt ¿ (Ironie) wurde? Wenn die so auch nur einen Tag unterwegs war, sind sämtliche Werte der Analyse ein Witz. Vergleiche von pH-Wert und O2-Gehalt zwischen dem Teichwasser zum Zeitpunkt der Probenahme und der Analyse würden hierzu Rückschlüsse zulassen, fehlen aber leider. 

Zudem bringst Du den NH3/NH4(+)-Wert dieser Analyse mit einem pH-Wert in Verbindung, der vor dem Gau gemessen wurde und willst daraus eine Schädigung der Kiemen ableiten. Halte ich für sehr gewagt. 

Die in der Analyse genannte Nitritkonzentration tötet für sich genommen keinen Karpfen. 

Zur "enormen" pH-Absenkung habe ich mich im Thread bei der-teich.de schon ausgelassen. 



> Um deine Wasserwerte zu deuten braucht es aber bestimmt keinen ausgesprochenen Experten, denn hierzu finden sich mehr als genug Informationen in diesem Forum und in jedem Fachbuch das diese Themen behandelt.



Sorry Jürgen, aber entweder hast Du sie nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden oder Du hast die falschen Bücher ...  

Statt wilder Interpretationen, Mutmaßungen und gewagter Vorwürfe wäre es sicher angebracht, sachlich nach weiteren Infos zu fragen. Für mich ist nach allem, was ich gelesen habe nicht klar, was da im Detail schief gelaufen ist. Soweit mein Mißbrauch des Gastzuganges zu diesem Thema. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Lars,

deine Fachkenntnis in allen Ehren, aber bitte erkläre mir mal wie es möglich sein kann, dass in einem Glas oder was auch immer für ein Behältnis binnen weniger Stunden oder Tage z.B. eine derart effiziente Nitrifikation anlaufen kann. Eine andere Möglichkeit der N-Elimination gibt es in diesem Fall nun mal nicht. Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass er der Wasserprobe etwas Fischfutter hinzugefügt oder gar eine Schlammprobe eingeschickt hat. Die hohe N- und P-Belastung der Art der Wasserprobe anzulasten halte ich daher für sehr gewagt. Co2, O2, pH und KH mögen da etwas empfindlicher reagieren und bei nicht konservierten Proben durchaus Fehlmessungen hervorrufen, nicht aber die N- und P-Verbindungen im Wasserglas. Auch vergisst du anscheinend, dass diese Werte ermittelt wurden obwohl zuvor ein großzügiger Wasserwechsel durchgeführt worden ist. Irgend etwas passt da nicht zusammen. Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Ich sehe den Fehler allerdings nicht in der Art der Probenahme.  

Den O2-Gehalt zu kennen würde uns sicher weiter helfen, da gebe ich dir ebenfalls Recht. Allerdings werde wir das wohl nie erfahren und ich finde in seinen Berichten keinen Hinweis über eine Notatmung der Fische, was wiederum gegen eine "plötzlich" auftretende Eutrophierung spricht. Übermäßigen Algenwuchs beklagte er bereits zuvor, so dass die ermittelten P-Werte und N-Werte durchaus plausibel erscheinen. Unterstützende Angaben über den Nitratgehalt fehlen leider auch. 

Wie es um den pH Tage zu vor bestellt war kann man natürlich als Spekulation abtun. Fakt ist aber, das die von ihm ermittelten Werte mit Tröpfchentest einen wesentlich geringeren pH vorgaugelten als tatsächlich vorhanden war. Wie lange das schon so ging weiß nur er. Aus diesen Unstimmigkeiten eine Ammoniak-Vergiftung herzuleiten ist nicht schwer und was die Wahrscheinlichkeit betrifft also durchaus mehr als eine reine Spekulation. Man darf nicht vergessen das bereits Wochen zu vor der erste Koi aufgrund einer Stoffwechselstörung an einer Kiemenentzündung erkrankte. Dies unter Berücksichtigung aller Fakten und Spekulationen als reinen Zufall ab zu tun fällt mir sehr schwer. Er sagt ja selbst, das dieser Koi seine Mimose darstellte und daher ist es doch durchaus verständlich, dass dieser Koi vor all den anderen diese Lebensbedingungen mit einer Krankheit quitierte.

Auch deinen Beitrag zum pH habe ich gelesen. Da steht nicht mehr drin als in all den anderen Abhandlungen zum pH. Die Zusammenhänge einer pH-Absenkung in Bezug auf die Physiologie der Fische erklärt sich daraus  nicht. Mir ist kein Hinweis bekannt, dass man den pH für Fische gefahrlos innerhalb weniger Stunden von z.B. 10 auf 8 senken kann. Das Widerspricht jeder mir bekannten Literatur und Information zu diesem Thema. Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Du beschreibst die Absenkung des pH von 10 auf 8 als "alltäglich". Es mag ja sein, dass dies in der Teichwirtschaft alltäglich ist, in meinem Teich ist es das jedenfalls nicht. Gewisse Schwankungen im Tag-Nacht-Rhytmus sind normal und auch erklärbar, aber doch nicht in dieser Größenordnung von 10 auf 8.     

Ob man das Sterben der Fische im Einzelnen nun auf eine Ammoniak-Vergiftung, akuten Sauerstoffmangel wegen plötzliche auftretender  Eutrophierung, auf den hohen Nitritgehalt oder die pH-Senkung zurückführt, bleibt sich doch am Ende gleich. Vielleicht sind auch alle Faktoren zusammen dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Wie auch immer...

Mir ist schon klar das solche "Behauptungen" für den Betroffenen mehr als unbequem sind und bei manchen auf Unverständnis stoßen. Aber die Wahrheit ist nun mal manchmal unbequem und aufgrund der sich mir dargestellten Sachlage und meinem Verständnis für diese Dinge ist das meine Wahrheit. Sollten sich neue und fundierte Erkenntnisse ergeben, die den Sachverhalt maßgeblich in ein anderes Licht rücken würden, habe ich kein Problem damit meine Darstellung dieses Szenarios erneut zu überdenken. Bis dahin zweifle ich aber nicht an meinem Sachverstand und überlasse es weiterhin den Kritikern meine Art zu schreiben erneut an den Pranger zu stellen.  

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

@all - aber besonders an Jürgen-h!

Ich bin kein Experte für Koi oder Teiche oder Wasserwerte.

Aber ich bin medizinisch-technische Analytikerin und habe relativ viel mit der Bestimmung von Ammoniak ( im Blut und möglichen Körperflüssigkeiten ) zu tun.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: 
Wenn ich eine Probe bekomme so muß die unverzüglichst und ohne auch nur ansatzweise geöffnet zu werden sofort bestimmt werden!
Denn auch nur eine halbe Stunde Verzögerung zwischen Probenentnahme und   der Messung liegt,  kann sich der Wert um mehr als das Doppelte erhöhen!

Und was noch viel ärger ist, wenn die Probe auch nur *1 Minute* oder weniger geöffnet im Raum steht, so erhöht sich der gemessene Wert *um weit mehr als das Doppelte!*
Weiters kann ich den Wert in die Höhe treiben, wenn ich die Probe mit einer Pipettenspitze oder der Spitze meines Handschuhes ( beim öffnen ) kontaminiere!



So gesehen bin ich immer ausgesprochen skeptisch, wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit eingesandten Probenmaterial und Ammoniakbestimmung höre!

Und auch die diversen Selbsttests von den verschiedenen Firmen würden aus jedem Ringversuch herausfallen - wegen massiver Messdiskrepanzen!






lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Manuela...

wenn eine Wasserprobe, welche eben auf dem Postweg verschickt wird,
von dem Ergebniss her nicht korrekt ist....
und wenn die ganzen Selbsttests... Tröpfchen Tests... auch so massive Unterschiede aufweisen... wie oder wo soll man denn dann eine Wasserprobe untersuchen lassen, deren Ergebniss korrekt ist ?
ich habe bei uns auch schon nach Labors geschaut, wo ich eine Wasserprobe hätte abgeben können... leider bis jetzt noch keins gefunden...

ich weiß, das ich jetzt mit folgendem wieder in ein Fettnäpfchen trete...

... wenn ein Hersteller Fläschchen speziell für Wasserproben verschickt...
dazu schreibt, das diese Flasche mit einem seperaten Behälter zu befüllen ist... also nicht ins Wasser bzw. auch nicht unter Wasser verschließen...
sondern wirklich auserhalb des Teiches befüllen und verschließen...
dann muß ich doch als "Laie" davon ausgehen, das dies seinen grund hat und es auch die Meßwerte nicht beinträchtigt...
die Fläschchen haben eine spezielle Beschichtung innen... aus diesem Grund das befüllen außerhalb des Teiches....

vielleicht kannst du mir dann sagen, wie ich eine gültige Wasserprobe zustande bekomme...


besten Dank schon mal

bis dann


----------

